

Real Secret to Startup Success - skmurphy
http://smartfaststartup.com/2011/06/08/real-secret-to-startup-success/

======
skmurphy
Core idea:

    
    
       The idea that a successful startup most often fails before it succeeds 
       is becoming quite popular. But the concept has been alive in the DNA of
       Silicon Valley for quite awhile.  Silicon Valley is really one of the 
       only environments in the world where failure is actually treated like a  
       good thing--but only if you learn from it and keep going.
    
       The real secret is to build on what you learned in the last failure.

